Ask HN: Are there any HN-style web sites with mechanical engineering content? - jnord
======
timpattinson
Nothing really _HN_ style but:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Skookum/](https://www.reddit.com/r/Skookum/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/machinists/](https://www.reddit.com/r/machinists/)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskEngineers/](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskEngineers/)

~~~
p410n3
How is Reddit not HN style except for how it looks? (You also can make it look
like 2004, i do that, its just a setting, not even an extension or some BS)

I mean the Sub system maybe, thats it. I think theyre pretty similiar

~~~
jpindar
The top post in /r/machinists is a picture of a rubber glove with a face drawn
on it.

------
sideproject
As a tangential point, I run a tool that lets you manage a HN style community
- hellobox.co - would love for you to try it out if you like!

[https://www.hellobox.co](https://www.hellobox.co)

~~~
navs
Just signed up! I've been annoyed with how Meetup.com is treating forums and
their new "discussion" feature and I want to move communication/knowledge
sharing for my local CSS Meetup to an alternative platform. Am also looking at
Discourse as well.

~~~
sideproject
Hi Navs. Thanks. Do let me know if you need any help! :)

------
TaylorAlexander
Well I do a hell of a lot of mechanical engineering (or maybe you’d call it
mechanical design, idk) on my robotics community site,
[http://reboot.love](http://reboot.love)

See this post I wrote yesterday on how to 3D print the gearboxes.
[http://reboot.love/t/guide-getting-started-building-
rover/17...](http://reboot.love/t/guide-getting-started-building-rover/178)

Not sure if that is the kind of thing you’re looking for.

------
tlb
There are occasional mechanical engineering articles on HN, and I would
welcome more.

------
Harkins
I'm not aware of one, but the Lobsters codebase with very similar
functionality is available if you'd like to start one:
[https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters](https://github.com/lobsters/lobsters)

You can get help in #lobsters on Freenode. If you know Rails, deploying to
Heroku is an afternoon job; using the provided ansible scripts on a bare VPS
is a day or two.

------
DrNuke
The [http://www.eng-tips.com](http://www.eng-tips.com) engineering forums are
okeish in that sense, with a good mix of academics and practitioners.

------
spossy
You spelt "google" wrong on your sign up form
[https://www.hellobox.co/a/hello/home#/register](https://www.hellobox.co/a/hello/home#/register)

~~~
gitgud
Wow, compared to the rest of the sleek site, that is so incredibly obvious.

That makes me think it was an intentional typo.

------
contingencies
Not _HN_ style either, but lots of content: _Library Genesis_.

